# Mac Mini DVI - I cable?



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can buy this cable?

I want to hook the mac mini up to a edtv plasma screen and I have found the dvi-d cable but not the integrated DVI-I cable....

If you bought one , how much did you pay?


Parousia


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's no such cable for DVI-I. The DVI-I off of your computer carries analog signal that can be converted to VGA/D-Sub using an adapter. DVI-D is purely digital and resides on monitors.

You will simply use a DVD-D cable to hook-up to the plasma screen.

Here's the DVI spec:


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

The Apple site states that the Mini has a DVI-I port.....

This will support both DVI-D and DVI-A cables.. as the Plasma is not an HDTV but an EDTV I am not sure that it will support a DVID fully digital connection and have not been able to find out.

There are cables that carry both signals labeled DVI-I I just have not been able to find 1 here in Canada.

What have you purchased and used with your Mac mini?


Parousia


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mac minis, Powermacs, Powerbooks all have DVI-I ports just so that they can be backwards compatible with VGA. I don't own a mini myself.

I'll bet dollars to donuts that all you require is the DVI-D cable to hook up to your plasma. Your Mac's graphics card will sort out the output resolution for EDTV.

Just go to NCIX on Kingsway in Burnaby to buy the cable cheaply. Future Shop will rip you off.


----------

